
New Drug Attacks Fat, Helps Obese Monkeys Slim Down - pavel
http://abcnews.go.com/Health/drug-attacks-fat-helps-obese-monkeys-slim/story?id=14915646#.TrsEsENT-rs
======
checker
This could be great if it doesn't have significant side effects for humans. I
won't hold my breath.

